# Hymer B544 - Table removal and replacement



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi All,
I want to take out the OEM table on my 2012 Hymer B544 and replace with a smaller removable item. Are there any issues that I should be aware of during the removal process? Also has anyone fitted a flush fitting Fiamma table leg base to the floor? The B544 has a double floor with services running between them and clearly I want to avoid any problem areas. I was thinking of avoiding the original fitment area so I can subsequently reinstate. Has anyone done this already please?
Regards ....


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes! have a look back, on a 2007 model.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-203089-table.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-140539-table.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is the previous model but I have removed the table and now use a fiamma tripod base with a considerably smaller table top(s/h and a tenner from Brownhills),the original Hymer fitted table was far too big.Hymer do seem to go a bit ott with the dinette tables.The table base is heavy so another bonus is increased payload.

http://www.fiammastore.com/Fiamma-B...ns-and-motorhomes/Fiamma-Table-Legs-and-Bases

The table,tripod and leg travel in the overcab bed when we are on the road.

The original fitted table was secured with 4 bolts through the floor and into the double floor.It should have been a fairly easy job but one of the bolts had stripped so the head had to be chopped with a hammer and chisel,it took about 30 minutes of chopping and some swearing but it was worth it.

A tip for the holes that are left in the floor is to get 4 corks from wine/champagne bottles and hammer them in flush,they are roughly the same diameter and it makes a neat job.


----------



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

Went to Rainbow Conversions at Wisbech Cambs, and ordered a free- standing table to my specifications (1000mm x 700mm) with 700mm folding table legs. It was ready for collection within 48 hrs. There was a slight misunderstanding over the attachment of the legs. I thought I was buying a finished product whilst they thought I was ordering a table top and legs as two separate items. No matter - they soon attached the legs and I have to say they were a very good company to deal with; and I'm really pleased with the product. :thumbleft: 
Having collected the table, I set about removing the OEM table in the Hymer. This was a very easy job. I first removed the table top from the adjustable frame (8 torx headed screws), then the adjustable frame from the table pillar (2 small bolts). Then removed the four long bolts and their spacers that attach the pillar through both floors into captive bolts underneath.










I had to give the pillar a sharp 'tap' to break the adhesion it seemed to have with the floor. In reality it was the painted surface on the underside of the pillar fixing plate adhering to the floor surface. This left the floor looking like this










I removed the grey paint using the edge of an old credit card. (Trying to remove a current credit card from the hands of the present Mrs H would not be a job for the faint hearted! ) 
The four holes were 23.57mm in diameter. A previous thread suggested inserting wine bottle corks but no matter how many different types of wine/port/whiskey I tried…they were all undersized. I vowed to continue my research… :laughing6: and in the meantime cut plugs from an old broom handle that fit nicely with insulating tape wrapped around the circumference at the top.










I then used dark brown shoe polish to 'stain' the plugs to the approximate floor colouring










Job done ! - You can just make out the replacement table top left. I can either store this behind the passenger seat suitably restrained, or on top of the overcab bed. Time will tell which is the best location.










Thanks to all for the information and advice that assisted me with the decision to go ahead.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

if I knew how to insert a picture I would show the finished table in my van. Mine is a direct from Hymer replacement but much smaller.

BTW, anyone need a table and leg. 8)


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Valkman, you have now put ideas in the wife's head. She wanted to do this with our last van, but I managed to put her off. Just had this van for about a month and your post has given her the idea again. Looks like you have done a neat job and have to agree Rainbow Conversions is a useful shop to use. Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

very neat job - thanks for posting the details


----------



## Valkman (Jul 16, 2011)

ThePrisoner said:


> if I knew how to insert a picture I would show the finished table in my van. Mine is a direct from Hymer replacement but much smaller.
> 
> BTW, anyone need a table and leg. 8)


The only way I know, is to upload your photographs to an online photo storage facility. I use Smugmug. If I right click on a displaying photograph, I get the choice to select the image's location (web address). I copy this location, then click on the following icon







(in the menu bar above where you enter text when posting). This opens a dialog box where you are invited to enter the image location. (the part completed HTTP:// should be deleted). Enter the copied photo location, and then check using the 'preview' facility and you should see your photograph. Hope this helps....


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

The previous owners of our 2007 B544 (CL) removed the table leg completely, made good the floor and had the table top converted to a fold-out. When not is use it lives in the wardrobe (when stationary) or under the duvet (when travelling). We can also use it outside which saves taking another table for that purpose.


----------

